#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Как побороть похотливое желание? Прошу совета.

## Максимов Иван

Мне 22 года. Буквально с детства (с 10 лет) пристрастился к рукоблудию (онанизму) и никак от этого избавиться не могу (борюсь с этим с 14 лет). Была девушка, ходил в православную церковь (несколько лет), но стало только хуже… У меня не получается продержаться больше двух дней от этой заразы... Это какой-то наркотик.  :Cry:  Если блудняк начинает лезть в голову, то я просто начинаю сходить сума. Я не могу спать (т.к. там тоже снится блудняк) и нормально жить (я не могу смотреть нормально на противоположный пол)... 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-нибудь с помощью медитации избавиться от блудной похоти? Может, есть буддийские тексты по борьбе с блудом? Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?

Дайте совет, пожалуйста. 
Одна надежда на вас осталась.

----------

Такович (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Поститесь, трудитесь, но прежде всего сходите ко врачу.

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дайте совет, пожалуйста.


Я обычно размышляю о том, что сексуальное удовлетворение на самом деле недостижимо, потому что урукоблудься до мозолей, простите, всё равно снова захочется. Следовательно (если нет девушки), что бы я ни делал, мне всё равно придётся испытывать дискомфорт от сексуальной неудовлетворённости. Следовательно, лучше не зацикливаться на этом, а заняться чем-нибудь полезным. Тем более, что дискомфорт такого рода не сравним со страданиями от голода и болезней, которые выпадают на долю других живых существ.

Если же заняться нечем, и ни о чём другом думать просто не получается, я делаю 108 полных простираний.

Если я вижу девушку, которая вызывает у меня сильное желание, я напоминаю себе, что её тело, которое кажется мне привлекательным, состоит из волос на голове и на теле, зубов, ногтей, кала, мочи, пота, соплей, слёз, слюны, выделений, кожи, мышц, крови, костей, жира, костного мозга, вен, сухожилий, лёгких, сердца, печени, селезёнки, почек, желудка, тонкого кишечника, толстого кишечника, прямой кишки, мочевого пузыря, сала, лимфы, гноя, слизи, желчи, мозга и мозговой оболочки.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (20.11.2010), Joy (20.11.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Konchok Dorje (20.11.2010), Ostrbor (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (20.11.2010), А н д р е й (21.11.2010), Алексей Е (20.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (23.11.2010), Иван Денисов (20.11.2010), Леонид Ш (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Для начала надо избавиться от того заблуждения, что сексуальное желание - это что-то нечистое, какой-то грех, какая-то похоть. Это совершенно естественное для молодого человека чувство.
Вам пора жениться, нарожать детей, устроиться на тяжелую и хлебную работу. Вот тогда посмотрим, как оно обернется.
И не лазить по интернетам, тут для рукоблудов и словоблудов все как нарочно приготовлено.

----------

Aion (20.11.2010), Dondhup (21.11.2010), Joy (20.11.2010), Neroli (20.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.11.2010), Pema Sonam (20.11.2010), Sergio (21.11.2010), Tseten (21.11.2010), Won Soeng (20.11.2010), Алексей Е (20.11.2010), Аньезка (20.11.2010), Аня Приходящая (22.11.2010), Буль (20.11.2010), Иван Денисов (20.11.2010), Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Иргит (24.11.2010), лесник (24.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Марина В (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2010), Ондрий (20.11.2010), Такович (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Если я вижу девушку, которая вызывает у меня сильное желание, я напоминаю себе, что её тело, которое кажется мне привлекательным, состоит из волос на голове и на теле, зубов, ногтей, кала, мочи, пота, соплей, слёз, слюны, выделений, кожи, мышц, крови, костей, жира, костного мозга, вен, сухожилий, лёгких, сердца, печени, селезёнки, почек, желудка, тонкого кишечника, толстого кишечника, прямой кишки, мочевого пузыря, сала, лимфы, гноя, слизи, желчи, мозга и мозговой оболочки.


Вам это еще помогает?

А по теме: ФЕНАЗЕПАМ  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (21.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вам это еще помогает?


Вообще помогает вспоминать о том, что всё не такое как кажется.

----------


## Джыш

> Вообще помогает вспоминать о том, что всё не такое как кажется.


А это "не такое как кажется" может быть еще привлекательнее  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Практика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути тему сабжа аннулирует. Это я на своём опыте могу подтвердить ,)

PS> Задумайтесь над тем, что монахи не занимаются онанизмом - и при этом живут монахами и год и два и десять лет и даже всю жизнь.

----------

Ostrbor (20.11.2010), Алексей Е (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Nara

> Поститесь, трудитесь, но прежде всего сходите ко врачу.


+1

Расторможенность влечений, помимо всего прочего, может сопутствовать чисто неврологическим вещам типа опухолей в головном мозге. Сначала обследоваться неплохо бы, а уж потом можно и мордой в стену посидеть...

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> а уж потом можно и мордой в стену посидеть...


Никто не говорит о том, что нужно мордой в стену сидеть.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Есть интересный анекдот) Когда один товарищь занимался любовью с подругой , он ей сказал , у тебя там все такое мягкое и большое , на что она ему ответила Др..ть меньше надо)))) 

Если серьезно , то очень хороший совет , посмотреть из чего она состоит , ногти волосы , и найти в ней отвратительные вещи, если искать , найдешь всегда... 

Мустурбация сама по себе вполне нормальный эффект , самоудовлетворение , этот вид деятельности присутствовал с давних времен. И чаще не подготовленные сексуально люди стыдятся этого. 

Вполне вероятно что это вошло в привычку , вы должны постепенно отвыкать , или делать это с партнершей. 

При этом вы можете видеть разницу , то есть неделю терпите , а потмо сравните ощущения. Таким образом это уже будет осознаная практика. 

Вы должны осознать сами , почему вы это делаете , именно осознать.

Что касается Буддизма и религии как таковой , то тут вопрос подпадает в извечный спор о том стоит ли заниматься сексом вообще. Так что вопрос стоит гораздо глобальнее чем его ставите вы. 

Практика йоги , очень хорошо убирает такие желания , при условии что вы все правильно делаете , в одинь день вы можете просто встать , и понять что ничего не хочется более.

Если рассмотреть физиологически , ваш позыв вполне здорового молодого человека , во время отсутсвия секса , могут возникать дипрессии и растройства психики , при этом если грамотно подойти к вопросу , это можно направить на то чтобы раскрыть осознаность себя , и того что вы хотите , но опять же , это все тяжкие практики и требуют наставников.

В данном случае , лучший вариант был бы просто делать Шавасану , и практики спокойного ума , или атмавичару , изучения ума.

Похоть чаще всего провокация духов , или же сильные загрязнения , что по сути есть одно и тоже и на другом уровне может стать основой практики. Поэтому кроме успокоительных практик для ума , вы можете изучить практики очищения тела и ума. 

При этом , будет сначала трудно , потом как результат практик , вы можете испытывать полюции в течении недели , помните одно , что во время практик , лучше не заниматься этими делами. По истечении недели , как правило ваше желание пропадет , и после медитаций , вы будете уже спокойны и не испытывать ночные полюции. 

При этом вы не должны допустить ошибок , например не провоцируйте себя внешними обьектами , хотя в этом поможет практики успокоения. 

А вообще как сказал один знаменитый врач , здоровая половая жизнь , и хороший здоровый образ жизни , и все будет хорошо. Удачи!

----------

Буль (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Всякий раз воздерживайтесь только 10 минут.

----------

Аминадав (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ещё можете почитать хорошие статьи на тему секса:

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html

Описанное во второй «кормление демона» может помочь.

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Иван, а для чего Вы хотите от этого избавиться? Что-то изменится в Вашей жизни в лучшую сторону, если Вы перестанете дрочить?

----------

Ersh (21.11.2010), Кузьмич (21.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

"Все женщины, бывшие в пышных палатах,
Придя, окружили его,
И молча смотрели на облик красивый,
Не беглым был взгляд их очей, — 
Смотрели, как лани, что в чаще осенней,
Увидя охотника, ждут,
Царевич же стройный, царевич красивый
Застыл, как утес золотой.
В сомненьях танцовщицы медлили, ждали,
Велит ли он петь и играть,
И в сердце их — страхом удержано чувство,
Так медлит олень за кустом.
И день уж бледнел и бледнел постепенно,
Сидел он в вечерней заре, — 
И свет от него исходил лучезарно,
Как свет от Сумеру-горы, — 
На ложе, блестящем от ценных камений,
И в дымах сандала кругом.
Вокруг же танцовщицы с музыкой были,
И редкостный длился напев,
Но мысли царевича гнали напевность,
Он звуков умом не хотел,
И страстные звуки чертог наполняли,
Но он не слыхал их совсем.
Узнав, что царевича время приспело,
Тут Дэва из Чистых высот
Во образе внешнем спустился на Землю,
Чтоб женские чары убить.
И полуодетые призраки эти,
Забывшись в сковавшем их сне,
Являли глазам некрасивые формы,
Их скорчены были тела.
Разбросаны лютни, разметаны члены,
Спина прилепилась к спине;
Другие как будто потопшими были,
А их ожерелья — как цепь;
Одежды их были увиты, как саван,
Или выявлялись комком;
Красивыми были и вот уж увяли,
Как сломанный маковый цвет;
Иные во сне до стены прижимались,
Как будто повешенный лук;
Иные руками цеплялись за окна,
Смотря как раскинутый труп;
Иные свой рот широко раскрывали,
Противно сочилась слюна,
И волосы были всклокочены дико,
Безумия жалостный лик;
Цветочная перевязь порвана, смята,
Растоптанный в прахе лохмоть;
И в страхе иные приподняли лица,
Как в пустоши птица одна,
Царевич сидел, в красоте лучезарной,
И молча на женщин смотрел,
Как юны сейчас они были и нежны,
Как искрист веселый был смех!
Как были прекрасны! И как изменились!
И как неприятен их вид!
Вот женщины нрав. Лишь обманчивый призрак.
Заводят мужские умы.
И молвил себе: ≪Я проснулся для правды,
Оставлю я тех, в ком обман≫.
А Дэва из Чистых высот, снизошедши,
Приблизился, дверь отомкнул.
Царевич встал с места и между простертых
Поверженных женщин прошел,
Дойдя с затрудненьем до внутренних горниц,
Возницу он, Чандаку, звал."

Ашвагхоша
"Жизнь Будды"

Каждый ...чит, как он хочет (с)
С точки зрения глубины привязанности и опасности вовлечения в самый клубок страстей сансары, связь с женщиной, опаснее и фатальнее чем онанизм. 
Если очень напрягает, то физ. нагрузка + спорт + http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...08&postcount=3 + сотрите порнуху с жесткого диска (если есть) + заблокируйте в браузере порносайты (лучше попробуйте передернуть на то как это выглядит без прикрас).

----------

Chhyu Dorje (20.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (23.11.2010), Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Дубинин

Я работаю с людьми и так случается, что они со мной откровенничают. Очень многие женщины мне говорили, что когда тяга первая их мужей к ним ослабевала, то те частенько предпочитали решать свои проблемы в ручную, а не с ними. Мужчины в этом никогда не признавались. Мне думается, большинство тех, кто живёт один, до старости занимаются этим, просто интенсивность этого занятия падает с возрастом или по иным причинам (практика и прочее...) Но к алкоголикам и пьющим интенсивно по моим наблюдения, это не относится - им не до этого.

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Как народ-то оживился, однако.  :Smilie:  Ща еще девчонки подтянутся  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Sforza (20.11.2010), Zom (20.11.2010), Кузьмич (21.11.2010), лесник (24.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Максимов Иван

> Иван, а для чего Вы хотите от этого избавиться? Что-то изменится в Вашей жизни в лучшую сторону, если Вы перестанете дрочить?


Мне кажется, ничего глобального не измениться. Всё же с рукоблудием я себя чувствую ущербным человеком (животным). Меня мучает совесть.

п.с. 
Падения от этого греха меня окунали в ещё большие грехи. Одно время даже спиваться начал. И всё это из-за блудной похоти.

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Мне думается, большинство тех, кто живёт один, до старости занимаются этим, просто интенсивность этого занятия падает с возрастом или по иным причинам (практика и прочее...)


Какая практика? Буддийская? Онанизм является нарушением обета Генина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Дубинин

> Какая практика? Буддийская? Онанизм является нарушением обета Генина.


Это вы вы у меня спрашиваете?  Ну любой практики при которой блаженство от занятия ею, превышает вышезаявленное. Ну даосская например, или Дзогчен, (если конечно блаженство реально выше).

----------


## Zom

На самом деле влечение к онанизму мало чем отличается от влечения к алкоголю, азартным играм или иным зависимостям. Подолжка везде одинакова - жажда чувственных удовольствий, причём выраженная уже в огромных масштабах - так что человек даже силой воли не может себя сдерживать. Буддийская практика полностью решает эти проблемы - если осуществляется поэтапно, постепенно, но настойчиво (без перерывов). Ведь сама суть буддийской пратики - полное искоренение даже тончайших видов жажды. Что уж говорить о грубых - которые, если практика осуществляется правильно и умело, отбрасываются ещё в самом начале Пути.

----------

Joy (20.11.2010), Алексей Е (12.06.2011), Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Леонид Ш (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне кажется, ничего глобального не измениться. Всё же с рукоблудием я себя чувствую ущербным человеком (животным). Меня мучает совесть.
> 
> п.с. 
> Падения от этого греха меня окунали в ещё большие грехи. Одно время даже спиваться начал. И всё это из-за блудной похоти.


Почему Вас мучает совесть? Вы что кого-то убили, ограбили? Или, быть может, Вы монах и соблюдаете обеты? Какой грех? Какая совесть? 
Не заморачивайтесь, встречайтесь с девушками, занимайтесь спортом, ведите активный образ жизни. С возрастом попустит.  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (20.11.2010), Дубинин (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Ондрий (20.11.2010)

----------


## Joy

Автор, посетите врача-специалиста - он поможет выявить и вылечить причину проблемы (психическую, физиологическую).
Потом найдите себе барышню, станьте буддистами и будьте счастливы.

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Максимов Иван

> Почему Вас мучает совесть? Вы что кого-то убили, ограбили? Или, быть может, Вы монах и соблюдаете обеты? Какой грех? Какая совесть? 
> Не заморачивайтесь, встречайтесь с девушками, занимайтесь спортом, ведите активный образ жизни. С возрастом попустит.


Просто я долгое время был в христианстве. Рукоблудие в православии считается смертным грехом, а смертный грех лишает человека царствия небесного… Я привык себя осуждать и проклинать за это (с 14 лет).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Девчоооонкииии!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Максимов Иван

Огромное всем спасибо за советы. Много дали информации для раздумья. Попытаюсь я изменить своё отношение к рукоблудию и начну чуть строже к себе относиться. Буду изучать Буддизм и школы в буддизме. 

Надеюсь, что в ближайшее время избавлюсь от этой ерунды =)

----------

Aion (20.11.2010), Joy (20.11.2010), Zom (20.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (23.11.2010), Леонид Ш (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Жениться вам пора, барин...

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Я привык себя осуждать и проклинать за это





> начну чуть строже к себе относиться


Может быть сначала просто расслабиться?  :Smilie: 
Умственные наслоения в виде отвращения, страха, чувства вины, жажды уничтожить желание подпитывают само это желание. Это могут быть очень тонкие движения ума, поэтому требуется время и практика для того, чтобы они вышли на поверхность и их можно было распознать и отпустить.
Тогда желания прекращаются естественным образом - за счет понимания. Когда уму становится ясно, что не следовать побуждению на самом деле приятней, чем следовать ему.

Если понимаете английскую речь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec_TeGIl7C0, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK495oSuJx0

----------

Joy (20.11.2010), Аминадав (09.01.2012), Леонид Ш (22.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Почему Вас мучает совесть? Вы что кого-то убили, ограбили? Или, быть может, Вы монах и соблюдаете обеты? Какой грех? Какая совесть?


Всё правильно, что мучает совесть. Только это не совесть, а боязнь неблагих неумелых поступков (на пали это позитивное качество называется "оттапа"). Развитие жажды - каким бы оно ни было - это неумелый поступок. А совесть, кстати, качество позитивное, оно называется на пали "хири". Будда говорит, что эти два качества - это "Охранники Мира", потому что именно они являются последним заслоном перед падением в нижние миры, массовым и безостановочным накоплением пороков и загрязнений.

Вот, например, как он говорит об этом:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti2_13-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti2_15-sv.htm

«В ком трудно найти совесть и беспокойство [сврешить неумелое],
Тот отошёл от светлого корня [умелых дел],
И будет рождаться и умирать.
Но тот, в ком совесть и беспокойство
Прочным образом утвердились,
Кто созрел в святой жизни,
Тот спокоен и его дальнейшее становление окончено».


А вот как Будда говорит о работе с неблагими качествами, в том числе и с жаждой (из АН 10.51):

Подобно тому, *как если бы на голове человека загорелся тюрбан*, и он стал прилагать бы ещё больше желания, усердия, прилежания, старания, осознанности и бдительности к тому, чтобы потушить огонь на своём тюрбане или на голове; точно также нужно приложить дополнительное желание, усердие, прилежание, старание, осознанность и бдительность *в отношении отбрасывания этих самых неблагих неумелых качеств*. 

Одним словом нужно научиться видеть в загрязнениях ума опасность. Если же считать, что в этом опасности нет - практика будет слабоватой.

----------

Ostrbor (21.11.2010), Дубинин (20.11.2010), Леонид Ш (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Zom, тут тело диктует свои правила. Мучиться ли совестью когда хочется пить?

----------

Аньезка (20.11.2010), Буль (21.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, тут тело диктует свои правила. Мучиться ли совестью когда хочется пить?


Пить (если имеется в виду обычная вода) - это не загрязнение. Даже Будде нужно было пить воду.

----------


## Neroli

> Пить (если имеется в виду обычная вода) - это не загрязнение. Даже Будде нужно было пить воду.


Я вам говорю о потребностях тела, о гормональном фоне, если хотите. А где для мирян сказано, что секс - это загрязнение? Загрязнение - это прелюбодияние.

----------


## Zom

> Я вам говорю о потребностях тела, о гормональном фоне, если хотите. А где для мирян сказано, что секс - это загрязнение? Загрязнение - это прелюбодияние.


Хех, не бывает "загрязнений для монахов" и "загрязнений для мирян" ,-)

Вы наверное удивитесь, но даже жажда существовать классифицируется Буддой как загрязнение.




> Я вам говорю о потребностях тела, о гормональном фоне, если хотите.


Это не потребности тела. Это протребности ума. У Будды было тело со всеми его потребностями, но сексуального влечения у него больше не было.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Будда был более милосерден чем вы, Zom. 
Вы вот женаты, у вас ребенок,  такой же образ жизни предлагается Ивану, почему вы против?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Максимов Иван*, в момент возникновения желания размышляйте над последствиями онанизма. Именно над тем, что минут эдак через 5 после "сеанса" вы будете жутко жалеть о содеянном и чувствовать себя, как вы выразились, "животным".
Также в момент возникновения желания старайтесь изменить свое положение, на что-то отвлечься и вообще приступите к какому-нибудь полезному делу. Как правило, желание дозы эмоций приходит, когда скучно, нечего делать и эго хочет мирского удовольствия. Некоторые  :Smilie:  вот бегут к холодильнику в таких ситуациях  :Smilie:  



> Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?


А почему сразу в прошлой? Вполне все могло произойти в этой. Например, вы упомянули о том, что мастурбация для вас являлась чем-то слишком запретным, поскольку вы ориентировались на христианский свод морали. Выполнение чего-то запрещенного или порицаемого в обществе сопровождается выбросом адреналина, на который реально можно подсесть, как на наркотик. Переживание оргазма + выброс адреналина = крайне гремучий микс удовольствия, согласитесь.
Попробуйте в этом случае пересмотреть свое отношение к мастурбации. То есть переведите ее из разряда чего-то запрещенного и непозволительного в нечто более нейтральное. Однозначно будет меньше хотеться  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Это не потребности тела. Это протребности ума. У Будды было тело со всеми его потребностями, но сексуального влечения у него больше не было.


Но у будущего будды сначала была жена и сын.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Zom, тут тело диктует свои правила. Мучиться ли совестью когда хочется пить?


1. Если посмотреть внимательнее, то ум, а не тело. 
2. Мучиться - если хочется пить спиртное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Похоть, половое влечение не является проблемой, если не омрачает ум, не заставляет совершать неблагие поступки, доставлять страдания другим существам. 

Прекращение полового влечения целиком и полностью - довольно серьезная цель для мирянина, не для монаха. 

Само же рукоблудие в целях утоления полового влечения может быть как утоляющим, так и раздражающим. Если есть возможность воздержаться - лучше воздержаться. Если воздержание в течение нескольких минут не утоляет возникшего влечения - лучше его утолить. В любом случае, следует наблюдать за возникшим влечением - растет оно или убывает, какова причина, питающая вожделение прямо сейчас - возможно это неправильная поза, неправильная еда, неправильно направленные мысли.

----------

Neroli (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Если посмотреть внимательнее, то ум, а не тело. 
> 2. Мучиться - если хочется пить спиртное.


1. А как ты думаешь почему все мальчики в период полового созревания онанируют? Это всё исключительно от ума по твоему?

2. Речь о воде всё же.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А как ты думаешь почему все мальчики в период полового созревания онанируют? Это всё исключительно от ума по твоему?


Не только в период полового созревания. Похоть (либидо по современному) и желание ее удовлетворить возникает в уме. Когда у мальчиков есть много свободного времени и доступ к эротике и порнографии, тогда онанизм процветает. В прошлом была охота, рыбалка или работа в поле с утра до вечера, или обучение воинскому искусству, когда вечером сил хватает только на то, чтобы доползти до кровати. И соответствующее воспитание, когда секс - это средство продолжение рода, тогда какбэ не до онанизма. 
P.S. Кстати, все девочки тоже онанируют  :Smilie:

----------

Максимов Иван (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Не только в период полового созревания. Похоть (либидо по современному) и желание ее удовлетворить возникает в уме. Когда у мальчиков есть много свободного времени и доступ к эротике и порнографии, тогда онанизм процветает. В прошлом, была охота, рыбалка или работа в поле с утра до вечера или обучение воинскому искусству, когда вечером сил хватает только на то, чтобы доползти до кровати и соответствующее воспитание, когда секс - это средство продолжение рода, тогда какбэ не до онанизма. 
> P.S. Кстати, все девочки тоже онанируют


Ну вот ты сам пишешь, что если тело замучить, то никакого секаса не надо. Ум конечно причем, но тело тож свои правила диктует.

В целом эрегированный ум для практики не пригоден. Если чешется лучше почесать. Главное не расчесывать. Во многом согласна с БТРом. Дрочить надо осознанно.

Девочки не все. И криминала тоже никакого не вижу.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Максимов Иван (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Будда был более милосерден чем вы, Zom. 
> Вы вот женаты, у вас ребенок, такой же образ жизни предлагается Ивану, почему вы против?


Я против того, чтобы человек "забил болт" на свою проблему, которая очевидно, является проблемой. Можно уменьшить или вообще устранить эту проблему буддийской практикой, и жить нормально, без этого головняка. Так почему бы этого не сделать?

PS. А о моём образе жизни, я думаю, вы знаете не очень много. Можно совершенно по-разному жить, имея и жену и детей.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ум конечно причем, но тело тож свои правила диктует.


Онанисты 80 level'a могут напрямую онанировать ум  :Big Grin:

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Neroli (20.11.2010), Кузьмич (21.11.2010), ТобаВэй (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Я против того, чтобы человек "забил болт" на свою проблему, которая очевидно, является проблемой. Можно уменьшить или вообще устранить эту проблему буддийской практикой, и жить нормально, без этого головняка. Так почему бы этого не сделать?


Извините, но мне показалось, что вы предлагает дальше мучаться совестью, типа это хорошо и полезно. 





> PS. А о моём образе жизни, я думаю, вы знаете не очень много. Можно совершенно по-разному жить, имея и жену и детей.


Я знаю, что ваш случай в любом случае лучше. Элементарно ответственность за семью и ребенка и много работы лучше чем в одиночестве на 80-м левеле ум онанировать и проклинать себя за это. Об этом ранее хорошо сказал Ерш.

----------


## Zom

> Извините, но мне показалось, что вы предлагает дальше мучаться совестью, типа это хорошо и полезно.


Мучаться совестью нужно тогда, когда вы совершаете что-то неправильное. Именно в этом полезность совести. И - соответственно - если вы ничего плохого не совершаете, то совесть вас не будет мучить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

У человека и так чувство вины нехилое, если продолжать мучиться, это только усугубит ситуацию.

----------

Ersh (21.11.2010), Аньезка (20.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Марина В (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...А по теме: ФЕНАЗЕПАМ


На моей памяти, Вы уже третий раз советуете "колёса"... Мягко говоря - безответственно.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2010), Zom (21.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Какая практика? Буддийская? Онанизм является нарушением обета Генина.


В Ламриме написано что это самое действие это непосредственное соприкосновение половых органов партнеров. При онанизме соприкосновения половых органов партнеров не происходит. Следовательно, не нарушение? Или не полное нарушение? Кстати, интересный вопрос что именно является изменой/нарушением обета.

----------


## Zom

> У человека и так чувство вины нехилое, если продолжать мучиться, это только усугубит ситуацию.


Так всё верно - нужно просто устранить проблему, и мучения и пропадут.

----------


## Аньезка

> Так всё верно - нужно просто устранить проблему, и мучения и пропадут.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что мучения совести лишь ее усугубят. Как можно ментальным напряжением решить проблему? Если у него на каждый позыв будет включаться лампочка "я плохой"..?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ашвагхоша
> "Жизнь Будды"


Извиняюсь за оффтоп.

Wolf, у Вас есть это произведение в электронном виде?

Нашел в сам.

Кому интересно - пишите в личку.

----------


## Ostrbor

Максимов Иван

Кто совершает поступки, о которых потом жалеет? Только мы сами, а не кто-то за нас. И только мы сами можем не совершать поступки, о которых потом будем сожалеть.

Для благих поступков нужно создавать причины.

Вы пытались бороться со своей проблемой. Но, судя по тому, что пишите - все было тщетно. Скажите, если вы оступились сегодня, что помешает вам оступиться завтра? Очевидно, что те причины благих поступков, которые вы создавали не работают. 

Отнеситесь творчески к поиску решения. Попробуйте одно, другое. Я уверен, рано или поздно все у вас образумится.

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> В Ламриме написано что это самое действие это непосредственное соприкосновение половых органов партнеров. При онанизме соприкосновения половых органов партнеров не происходит. Следовательно, не нарушение? Или не полное нарушение? Кстати, интересный вопрос что именно является изменой/нарушением обета.


В Ламриме все ясно написано:




> Распутство 
> 
> (а ) неподходящие для совокупления люди
> 
> Мужчины: Ты сам и все другие.

----------

Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

С большой осторожностью стал бы относиться к советам жениться (замуж выйти) для решения своих личных, тем более возрастных, да и любых других, проблем, а так же и для разрешения проблем партнера..

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Zom (21.11.2010), Аньезка (21.11.2010), Велеслав (02.06.2011), Леонид Ш (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Просто я долгое время был в христианстве. Рукоблудие в православии считается смертным грехом, а смертный грех лишает человека царствия небесного… Я привык себя осуждать и проклинать за это (с 14 лет).


Ну,может пришла пора отвыкать проклинать себя?
Что в этом конструктивного? 
Подумайте сами, если за столько лет вы не смогли остановиться ограничивая себя, значит такова ваша физиология. В таком случае , если вам настолько важно остановиться ( я правда не знаю зачем , вы вроде как не монах ), то вам нужно какое-то лекарство усокаивающее, но не факт,что оно не окажет негативного влияния на ваш организм, потому что может влиять на гормональный фон.
по моему лучше уж расслабляться пару раз в день, зато иметь здоровое тело, ясный ум и мирный характер и применять все это для практики , которая приведет к освобождению от страданий в итоге.
Чем колбасить себя ради какой-то призрачной цели , которая вообще непонятно зачем нужна, просто кажется чем-то греховным...

Вообще в буддизме нет таких категорий как грех. Есть то что вредно для вас ( приводит к страданиям ) и полезно ( приводит к освобождению от страданий ).
Если у вас нет обета,то воздерживаться в сексе нужно от того, что причиняет страдания другим. Например от секса в чужой женой, или с монахиней и т.д.

Ещё мне так кажется, что практика щедрости могла бы уменьшить влечение. Я не уверена. но мне так кажется потому что чрезмерное влечение это результат чрезмерной привязанности к удовольствиям. А практика щедрости она такую привязанность ослабляет, хоть и не прямо.

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010), Алексей Е (21.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Нагфа (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как народ-то оживился, однако.  Ща еще девчонки подтянутся ))))


Да уж и темы у нас в последнее время  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Извиняюсь за оффтоп.
> 
> Wolf, у Вас есть это произведение в электронном виде?
> 
> Нашел в сам.
> 
> Кому интересно - пишите в личку.


Есть http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/books/Life_Buddha.doc, если кому еще интересно.

----------


## Бо



----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Tseten (21.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> На моей памяти, Вы уже третий раз советуете "колёса"... Мягко говоря - безответственно.


Я больше не буду...

----------


## Zom

> Подумайте сами, если за столько лет вы не смогли остановиться ограничивая себя, значит такова ваша физиология. В таком случае , если вам настолько важно остановиться ( я правда не знаю зачем , вы вроде как не монах ), то вам нужно какое-то лекарство усокаивающее, но не факт,что оно не окажет негативного влияния на ваш организм, потому что может влиять на гормональный фон.


Если вы с 14 лет пьёте водку по подъездам и не смогли остановиться, ограничивая себя, значит такова ваша физиология. И вам нужно какое-то лекарство усокаивающее, но не факт,что оно не окажет негативного влияния на ваш организм, потому что может влиять на гормональный фон ))) 
Это я к тому, что не надо омрачения ума приписывать к "физиологии". Есть монахи - саманеры - которые с 6 лет в монашестве - и ничего - как-то ведь живут без этой "физиологии". 

Кстати, насчёт действительной физиологии - есть такой механизм как поллюция, который не требует вовлечения жажды и каммических решений по её поддержанию и развитию в сей процесс.

----------


## Ersh

> Мучаться совестью нужно тогда, когда вы совершаете что-то неправильное. Именно в этом полезность совести. И - соответственно - если вы ничего плохого не совершаете, то совесть вас не будет мучить.


Надо только понимать, что такое правильное и что такое неправильное, и не является наше понимание о правильном и неправильном в каждом конкретном случае очень относительным, а то и привитом нам с целью последующей манипуляции.

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010), Zom (21.11.2010), Буль (21.11.2010), Такович (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Если вы с 14 лет пьёте водку по подъездам и не смогли остановиться, ограничивая себя, значит такова ваша физиология. И вам нужно какое-то лекарство усокаивающее, но не факт,что оно не окажет негативного влияния на ваш организм, потому что может влиять на гормональный фон )))


Zom, не передергивайте. Или приведите механизм, срабатывающий у тех, кто не пьет по подъездам водку, аналогичный поллюциям.




> Это я к тому, что не надо омрачения ума приписывать к "физиологии". Есть монахи - саманеры - которые с 6 лет в монашестве - и ничего - как-то ведь живут без этой "физиологии".


Некоторые ничего, а некоторые, говорят, расстригаются. А потом можете ли вы гарантировать, что они там не дрочат ни разу в жизни? уж извините за прямоту.
Молодому человеку нужно принять себя и свою ситуацию, успокоить ум, и со спокойным умом начать проблему решать. 
Он не монах, и никто не может требовать от него монашеского поведения, иначе он точно сопъется (упоминал об этом).

----------

Ersh (21.11.2010), Буль (21.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Надо только понимать, что такое правильное и что такое неправильное, и не является наше понимание о правильном и неправильном в каждом конкретном случае очень относительным, а то и привитом нам с целью последующей манипуляции


Всё верно - для этого и есть Правильные Взгляды, которые обретаются учением Будды. Но в целом у каждого есть определённая интуиция, которая вызывает угрызение совести. Например, многие преступники начинают мучиться своими проступками под конец жизни. А такие штуки как предсмертные нимитты (знамения) как раз вызываются совестью, и автоматически определяют дальнейшее перерождение. 




> Zom, не передергивайте. Или приведите механизм, срабатывающий у тех, кто не пьет по подъездам водку, аналогичный поллюциям.


Легко. У каждого в организме вырабатывается определённое количество алкоголя, которое является достаточным. При системном употреблении водки он вырабатываться перестаёт, возникают ломки от недостатка алкоголя и прочее сопутствующее. И здесь же аналогичная ситуация. При системном онанизме поллюции исчезают, и человек попадает в сильнейшую зависимость от маструбации.




> Некоторые ничего, а некоторые, говорят, расстригаются. А потом можете ли вы гарантировать, что они там не дрочат ни разу в жизни? уж извините за прямоту.


Гарантировать конечно не могу. А расстригаются те - кто не практикует. Будда же не просто так с бухты-барахты установил такое жесточайшее правило. Знал ведь что делает, и получше нашего.




> Молодому человеку нужно принять себя и свою ситуацию, успокоить ум, и со спокойным умом начать проблему решать. 
> Он не монах, и никто не может требовать от него монашеского поведения, иначе он точно сопъется (упоминал об этом).


С этим и не спорю. Я просто против советов, мол де, забейте на всех и на всё и маструбируйте и дальше как и раньше.

----------

Ersh (21.11.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Леонид Ш (21.11.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Некоторые ничего, а некоторые, говорят, расстригаются. А потом можете ли вы гарантировать, что они там не дрочат ни разу в жизни? уж извините за прямоту.


Читал как-то (даже на БФ вроде), что если монах не удержался и "самоудовлетворил" себя,то он обязан выйти к остальным и прилюдно покаяться в содеянном.И насколько я смог понять, ничего особо страшного  в этом нет.
В случае же,если он был уличён в связях с женщиной,то его изгнание из Сангхи происходит с треском автоматически.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот так оно строго у нас, у буддистов. Не то что у некоторых...

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Действие возникает, когда есть условия - соответствующие мысли в настоящем и ощущения в теле. Чтобы прекратить действия надо убрать условия.

Мысли и ощущения в теле возникают, когда есть условия - соответствующие мысли из прошлого и будущего и ощущения, приходящие извне. Чтобы прекратить возникновение этого, надо убрать условия.

Состояние нашего окружения сейчас таково, что нас постоянно бомбардируют сексуальностью, дёргают за эти ниточки организма. Постоянное осознавание и беспристрастие (equanimity) помогут справится в внешними импульсами.

Но даже в полной изоляции, например, на ретрите, из ума (с наличием предыдущего опыта в качестве условий) начинают лезть воспоминания и фантазии, порождая новые влечения. Тут поможет практика шаматхи. Не порождая ни влечения, ни отвращения, с беспристрастием надо направлять ум на объект практики (на дыхание, например). Через некоторое время ум снова отвлечётся и снова, не осуждая и не увлекаясь, его надо возвращать на место.

Это создаст отрицательную обратную связь в мозгу и, со временем, собственные импульсы ума будут вызывать всё более слабую реакцию. Вместе с удалением внешних импульсов и тренировки беспристрастия к ним, даст освобождение.

Но тут кроется последний (хотя на самом деле - первый) враг, один из самых сильных. Конечно, практика успокоения будет давать результаты, но всегда, пока существует корень загрязнений ума, всегда остаётся возможность сорваться. И я гарантирую, что даже малейший попуск в этом деле приведёт к "запою". Но даже когда это случится (а это случится, и не раз) надо просто принять это - "да, я сорвался" - и продолжить практику. Со временем промежутки будут увеличиваться, а интенсивность падать.

Основной причиной срывов является роковое стечение обстоятельств, так, что возникает сразу множество условий и это вызывает невыносимое желание. Чтобы не пускать всю практику под откос, необходимо осознать ситуацию как есть, на уровне ощущений в теле: "меня одолевает желание, это выражается в следующих ощущениях в животе: ..., ногах: ..., руках: .... Дыхание изменилось: ..." и т.д. Можно просто сесть и внимательно наблюдать все эти ощущения, не останавливаясь на каком-то конкретном месте. Не имеет значения каков будет "итог дня", но важно научиться останавливаться и расслаблено, в бездействии наблюдать возникшие ощущения. Это также поможет избавиться от воздействия импульсов в повседневной жизни.

Кроме того, рекомендую какую-нибудь социальную/физическую активность типа танцев чтобы снимать "статическое напряжение".

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Neroli (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Sergio

Считаю данный процесс, мягко говоря, не полезным для здоровья и практики, особенно с такой интенсивностью. Цзин(семя) надо беречь, как источник жизненной силы и расходовать очень экономно. Посоветую заняться цигун, можно шаолиньской традиции или какой другой. Когда вы почувствуете движение энергий - желание тратить ее отпадет само собой. И, вообще, замечено, что потеря семени - снижает способность к концентрации.

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Мне 22 года. Буквально с детства (с 10 лет) пристрастился к рукоблудию (онанизму) и никак от этого избавиться не могу (борюсь с этим с 14 лет). Была девушка, ходил в православную церковь (несколько лет), но стало только хуже… У меня не получается продержаться больше двух дней от этой заразы... Это какой-то наркотик.  Если блудняк начинает лезть в голову, то я просто начинаю сходить сума. Я не могу спать (т.к. там тоже снится блудняк) и нормально жить (я не могу смотреть нормально на противоположный пол)... 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-нибудь с помощью медитации избавиться от блудной похоти? Может, есть буддийские тексты по борьбе с блудом? Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?
> 
> Дайте совет, пожалуйста. 
> Одна надежда на вас осталась.


В сложившейся ситуации печально что рукоблудие препятствует нормальной физиологичной жизни с женщиной, возможно проблема не в вас, а в женщине если, она вас чем либо обидела или задела ваши сексуальнные способности ,возможно была психологическая травма и вы сбегаете от секса с женщиной и прибегаете к рукоблудию, незнаю поможет ли только медитация, но совместно с психологом- сексологом ,возможно удастся понять почему сексу с женщиной вы предпочитаете рукоблудие ....

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Мне 22 года. Буквально с детства (с 10 лет) пристрастился к рукоблудию (онанизму) и никак от этого избавиться не могу (борюсь с этим с 14 лет). Была девушка, ходил в православную церковь (несколько лет), но стало только хуже… У меня не получается продержаться больше двух дней от этой заразы... Это какой-то наркотик.  Если блудняк начинает лезть в голову, то я просто начинаю сходить сума. Я не могу спать (т.к. там тоже снится блудняк) и нормально жить (я не могу смотреть нормально на противоположный пол)... 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-нибудь с помощью медитации избавиться от блудной похоти? Может, есть буддийские тексты по борьбе с блудом? Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?
> 
> Дайте совет, пожалуйста. 
> Одна надежда на вас осталась.


практика это устраняет. медитация на сознание, свободное от этого, помогает. физические нагрузки очень помогают. блудные мысли это захваченность сознания непросветленной страстью. чтобы контролировать это нужно развивать бесстрастность и изучать страсть.

----------

Bagira (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> физические нагрузки очень помогают


Ой не факт... Обычно они позволяют заглушить это дело, но за счёт изменения биохимии потом будет просто сбивающий с ног "откат"  :EEK!:

----------


## Леонид Ш

http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...%BD+mp3&lr=194

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Ой не факт... Обычно они позволяют заглушить это дело, но за счёт изменения биохимии потом будет просто сбивающий с ног "откат"


посмотри например тай цзи ян
http://ariom.ru/forum/p259689.html&s...0f3fd3bf90dcc1

или аштанга виньяса йога
http://ariom.ru/forum/t39018.html&si...61afdb0f899441

после данных физ нагрузок никакого эффекта, кроме положительного, не наблюдалось...

----------


## Леонид Ш

"— Тебя как звать?
— Аксинья, — ответила девка. — А вас? Отчего-то Т. вдруг почувствовал непреодолимое желание выдать себя за писателя, о котором говорил Ариэль.
— Толстой, — сказал он. — Лев Толстой. Девка прыснула в кулак.
— Скажете тоже, — проговорила она застенчиво. — Ну какой же вы толстой. Вы худявый. И еще лев, придумал тоже. У льва грива.
Т. заглянул в ее зеленые глаза и вдруг почувствовал мгновенное, бесстыдное и полное взаимопонимание с этим веселым юным существом. Аксинья улыбнулась — и столько в этой улыбке было красоты, мудрости и непобедимой силы, что Т. показалось, будто одна из античных статуй с корабля княгини Таракановой облеклась плотью и возникла перед ним наяву.
— Грива, говоришь? — переспросил он охрипшим голосом. — Грива как раз есть…
— Врете небось, барин, — хохотнула Аксинья.
— Не, не вру. Поезжай-ка вон в ту рощу. Покажу…
Прислонясь лбом к березе, Т. тяжело дышал, стараясь стряхнуть с себя последние остатки хмеля. Но ничего не получалось — опьянение, наоборот, становилось все тяжелее и беспробудней. Душу постепенно наполняло раскаяние в том, что произошло минуту назад.
— И правда лев, — смешливым голоском сказала лежащая на телеге Аксинья. — Прыгучий какой…
«Как же так, — думал Т., — отчего так устроена душа? Почему мы за одну секунду проходим путь от ангела, ждущего, когда откроются райские врата, до блудливого демона, боящегося лишь одного — не допить чашу позорного наслаждения до дна, упустить из нее хотя бы каплю… И ведь самое страшное и поразительное, что никакого шва, никакой заметной границы между этими состояниями нет, и мы переходим от одного к другому так же легко и буднично, как из гостиной в столовую. Действительно впору поверить в бредни покойной княгини…»
— А какие на ногах когти, — бормотала Аксинья. — Истинный лев…
— Ты бы прибралась, — сухо бросил Т.
— Аль не ндравлюсь? — обиженно спросила Аксинья. — А только что ндравилась…
Уже собирясь сказать ей что-то отрезвляющее, Т. поглядел на нее и осекся. В небесных доспехах юности и красоты Аксинья казалась древней богиней, вечной небожительницей, сошедшей на землю, чтобы соблазнять человеческих сынов и нести им смерть… Вокруг нее дрожала еле заметная радужная дымка, которая как бы подчеркивала ее неземную природу.
Впрочем, такой же еле видный ореол окружал и телегу, и даже помахивающую хвостом лошадь — видимо, влажный лесной воздух странным образом расщеплял косые солнечные лучи.
Аксинья лукаво улыбнулась, и Т. с ужасом понял, что хочет ее опять, и через минуту, когда это чувство вновь захлестнет его с головой, сопротивляться будет невозможно.
«Мне с этим не совладать, — подумал он. — Как сказано в Евангелии? Лучше для тебя, чтобы погиб один из членов твоих, а не все тело было ввержено в геену… Истинно…»
Оторвав влажный лоб от березы, Т. качнулся, шагнул к телеге и, избегая глядеть на Аксинью, спросил:
— Слушай, я тут у тебя топор видел. Где он?
— Вот, — сказала Аксинья, кивнула на торчащую из сена рукоять и побледнела. — Да зачем тебе? Али задумал что?
Т., не отвечая, взял топор.
Аксинья вскрикнула, соскочила с телеги и побежала в лес. Она перемещалась легко и плавно, словно плыла — но двигалась при этом очень быстро. Вскоре ее уже нельзя было различить между стволов.
«Как хороша, — подумал Т., — и ловкая, захотел бы, не догнал. Вот только она вернется сейчас, я знаю. Нутром чую, грехом самим… И все заново… Так, значит, что? Рубить и не сомневаться…»
Он прижал указательный палец к серому борту телеги, поднял, примериваясь, топор, и вдруг увидел немыслимое.
Лошадь, только что тянувшаяся губами к траве, подняла морду, поглядела на него колдовским пурпурным глазом и отчетливо произнесла:
— Рубить не палец надо, барин.
Т. от неожиданности выронил топор.
— Что? — спросил он. — Что ты… Что вы сказали?
— А то, барин. Пальцы тут ни при чем, — повторила лошадь тихо, будто боясь, что услышит кто-то лишний. — Тут не палец рубить, тут малой печатью убелиться след. Усечь смердячую яцутку. Вот тогда ровно по греху одежка будет.
Сказав это, лошадь отвернула морду и стала дальше щипать траву.
— А ну повтори, — сказал Т. — Повтори, что ты сказала.
Но лошадь продолжала щипать траву, не обращая внимания на Т., и ему стало казаться, что все услышанное было просто галлюцинацией. Это подозрение быстро стало уверенностью — и даже непонятно сделалось, как он мог всерьез размышлять, говорила с ним лошадь или нет.
«Безумие, — подумал он. — Нельзя столько пить. Может, в гостинице подмешали в водку какую-то дрянь? Впрочем, совсем недавно я допускал, что на самом деле мертв и все происходящее суть загробное испытание души… Как, однако, скачут мысли. А ну скорей к Ариэлю. Там все выясним…»
Т. повернулся к лесу.
— Аксинья! — крикнул он. — Мне в гостиницу надо! Выходи!
— Не выйду, барин! — отозвалась Аксинья. — Вы топором зашибете.
— Да не трону я! Верно говорю!
— А чего топор взял?
Т. наморщился от идиотизма ситуации.
— Палец хотел рубить, — крикнул он. — Палец, не тебя!
— А зачем палец?
— От зла уберечься!
Аксинья некоторое время молчала — верно, думала.
— А че ты им делаешь, пальцем? — крикнула она наконец.
Т. почувствовал, что его лицо покрывается горячей краской стыда.
— Ты прямо как лошадь рассуждаешь! — крикнул он. — Дура!
— Чиво ж, — прокричала Аксинья в ответ, — мы Смольных институтов не кончали!
— Прекрати меня фраппировать!
— Будете ругать, еще дальше убегу, — раздался ответный крик.
Т. потерял терпение.
— Да выходи же, не бойся!
— Не, барин, сами езжайте, — отозвалась Аксинья. — Лучше я за телегой к гостинице приду, как у вас дурь пройдет.
Как ни погонял Т. лошадь, она плелась медленно и только после хорошего шлепка ненадолго переходила с шага на ленивую рысь. Каждый раз при этом она оглядывалась и пронзительно смотрела на него — словно намекая, что состоявшийся в лесу обмен мнениями о нравственных вопросах сделал неуместными и даже оскорбительными те перевозочно-гужевые отношения, в которые Т. назойливо пытается с ней вступить.
Впрочем, Т. было неловко и без этого.
«Оскорбил эту святую женщину, эту юную труженицу, — думал он, — плюнул ей в душу… Хотя непонятно, что именно ее так оттолкнуло. Совсем ведь не чувствую народной души, только притворяюсь. Нельзя так напиваться. До чего дошло — лошадь заговорила… И ведь не просто заговорила, она надо мной смеялась. И была совершенно права…»
— Конечно права, — сказала вдруг лошадь, оглядываясь. — Рубить палец, граф, это чистой воды кви про кво.
Т. похолодел.
«Вот, опять, — подумал он. — Сейчас отвернется и замолчит, как ни в чем не бывало…»
Но лошадь брела вперед, по-прежнему глядя на Т.
— Кви про кво? — переспросил Т. — Что это?
— Это когда одно принимают за другое, — ответила лошадь.
Никакой возможности считать разговор наваждением больше не осталось. Все происходило на самом деле.
— Признаться, я слаб в латыни, — сказал Т., стараясь сохранять самообладание. — В юности знал, а сейчас все забылось.
— «Кви» — это местоимение «кто», — объяснила лошадь, — а «кво» — его же архаическая форма, только в дательном падеже.
— Благодарю, — сказал Т. — Кажется, начинаю припоминать.
— Латынь здесь не важна, — продолжала лошадь. — Важна суть дела. Вы вспомнили Евангелие от Марка — так задумайтесь, о чем там на самом деле речь. Сначала надо трезво определить, какой именно из членов вас соблазняет: нога, рука, глаз, ухо… Апостол ничего не конкретизировал по той причине, что эллины были большие выдумщики по этой части. В некоторых апокрифах даже уточнялось, что перво-наперво следует задуматься, ваш ли собственный член вводит вас в соблазн. Может, его надо рубить кому-то другому…
Сказав это, лошадь подняла морду к небу и пронзительно заржала, отчего телега заходила ходуном, и вожжи чуть не выпали у Т. из рук. Вокруг опять замелькали странные радужные тени.
— Но в нашем случае все просто, — продолжала лошадь, поворачивая к Т. надменный профиль, — поэтому я посоветовала бы вам обратиться к опыту скопчества. Есть два варианта. Убелиться малой печатью, как я предложила с самого начала. Отделить яички, этого на первое время будет достаточно. За месяц все заживет. А можно сразу большую печать. Это сами понимаете что. Если вы не трус, рубите не задумываясь. А потом поедем искать проплеванный якимец.
— Чего искать?
— Якимец, — повторила лошадь, — это, по скопческой терминологии, свинцовый гвоздик из колеса, который в дырочке носят. Как убьете в себе нечистого, два месяца нельзя вынимать. Пока заживать будет.
— А почему проплеванный?
— Чтоб не загноилось.
Т. с отвращением сплюнул.
— Яцутки какие-то, якимцы, — пробормотал он, морщась, — придумают же такую мерзость. Ничего не понимаю…
— Да я потом подробно объясню, не бойтесь. Времени будет предостаточно. Главное не медлить — сейчас отличная минута, сердце полно решимости, а вокруг как раз никого нет! Не сомневайтесь, граф. Другого такого случая может не представиться очень долго!
Лошадь остановилась и уставилась на Т. горящими гипнотическими глазами. Т. слез с телеги, взял в руку топор и неуверенно положил ладонь на пряжку брючного ремня… Тут вдали зазвонили ко всенощной, и он пришел в себя.
«Так ведь действительно до членовредительства дойдет», — подумал он и сильно, до крови укусил себя за губу.
Радужные тени исчезли. Он понял, что с топором в руке стоит перед телегой на пустой вечерней дороге — собственно, тут он и стоял секунду назад, но только теперь полностью вернулся в настоящее. Т. перевел глаза на лошадь. Она всем своим видом старалась показать, что совершенно здесь ни при чем. Т. укусил себя за губу еще раз, и стало ясно, что лошадь вообще ничего не старается показать, а просто тянется губами к пучку травы.
Т. приблизился к лошади, положил руку ей на шею и тихо, почти нежно сказал в ухо:
— Слушай меня внимательно, Фру-Фру, или как там тебя зовут. Если ты еще раз — слышишь, еще один только раз раскроешь сегодня пасть и скажешь что-нибудь на человеческом языке, я тебя выпрягу, сяду на тебя и поеду галопом. И погонять буду топором. А теперь пшла в город, к гостинице «Дворянская».
Лошадь нервно повела головой — но, на свое счастье, промолчала."

В. Пелевин "Т"  :Smilie:

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> посмотри например тай цзи ян
> http://ariom.ru/forum/p259689.html&s...0f3fd3bf90dcc1
> 
> или аштанга виньяса йога
> http://ariom.ru/forum/t39018.html&si...61afdb0f899441
> 
> после данных физ нагрузок никакого эффекта, кроме положительного, не наблюдалось...


ну это не просто "физические нагрузки", а уже комплекс упражнений. а я как раз про "железо подвигать" и в таком духе. тут то я конечно согласен.

----------


## Такович

> Считаю данный процесс, мягко говоря, не полезным для здоровья и практики, особенно с такой интенсивностью. Цзин(семя) надо беречь, как источник жизненной силы и расходовать очень экономно. Посоветую заняться цигун


Совет-то хороший. Но без учителя можно только ухудшить процесс. И потом - до цигуна дорасти надо. Дисциплина нужна, ответственный подход и наличие условий (времени, денег). 

Человек - молодой и то, что ему реально нужно - это как следует *, _(как бы сказать по-русски, но без мата)_ натр***ться, натренироваться с девушкой, чтобы интрумент постоянно опухши и сам процесс немного поднадоел. Это случится обязательно после нескольких месяцев ежедневных спортивных "кувырканий. 

интенции в этом возрасте просты:
1) человек ленив (лучше приложить минимум услилий, сэкономить время и получить максимальное удовольствие, чем гоняться за пелотками и расстраиваться каждый раз, когда наивные мечты рушатся) все равно кайф примерно схож (не принимается во внимание момент зрелого душевного общения и взаимообмена с женщиной, подкармливания, эмоционально-бытовые аспекты) 
2) он думает, что его не любят (любят не его самого) и все заняты только решением сугубо своих проблем 
3) ждет, что с ним девушки сами познакомятся ))) 
4) наличие скрытых комплексов (некрасивое тело, боязнь непонравиться партнерше), неумение уложить в кровать - вместо этого идеализирование "женской натуры" и псевдо-стеснительность
5) наличие других увлечений (напр. комп.игры, как альтернатива "сжигания энергии в мирных целях"), недостаток времени (19-30 лет), *трудноуправляемый ум*. 
6) отсутствие социальных скиллов, полноценного живого общения в "группе по интересам"
как следствие - молохольство, от которого сложно будет избавиться вплоть до 35-40 лет. 

решается на выбор: 
а) походом "по девкам", возможно за деньги (хотя не считаю, что на это стоит тратить деньги). 
б) нацепить футболку "Я - дрочу!", поехать в центр и знакомиться с молодыми девушками (18-20). так как процентов 80% девушек занимаются самоудовл. и много нимфоманок, в этом возрасте и еще не нае***ись - вам может реально повезти, открытость ума и поменьше умопостроений "а если, а вдруг"
в) смотреть медиа материалы, но руками не трогать ) 
можно пронаблюдать, что зачастую что-то внешнее как бы толкает в область промежности и орган набухает даже когда вы об этом не думаете. это гости пришли к вам поиграть. 
представьте, женские бесплотные духи - суккубы или инкубы приходят позабавиться с вашим теплым телом. высасывают силу (а многие питаются мужской спермой), заставляют вас потратить драгоценный стройматериал и, накормившись, довольные уходят восвояси. 

Главное понять, что к 26 годам хорошо бы найти достойный объект утоления страстей, а также то, что после 30 организм начинает естественно стареть. И вот тогда на повестку дня встанут вопросы различных систем поддержания тела сильным. Лучше всего, если к этому времени Вы сможете накопить максимум энергии и гибкое, крепкое тело. 

_Все вышенапинаное ни в коем случае не считайте инструкцией к применению_ я бы выбрал поход по девкам за деньги, немного алкоголя и час физкультуры в потных простынях.

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), ТобаВэй (22.11.2010)

----------


## Максимов Иван

На самом деле у меня был неудачный опыт с девушкой. Попалась гулящая. Высосала из меня всю энергию. Когда я с ней познакомился я весил 72 кг, когда расставался 56 кг (за полгода) + начал курить и пить и постоянно болеть. Поэтому заводить отношение для женитьбы не хочется. Да и на самом деле я действительно собирался в монастырь, когда был в христианстве…   

Всё же проблемы с рукоблудием у меня начались до девушки… И никакой физический труд (работа) от рукоблудия меня не спасала. Всегда было время для отдыха и именно в такие моменты приходили навязчивые помыслы… (может правда стоит сходить к врачу). 

Хотя если честно после того как я с вами поделился своей проблемой мне стало легче. По крайней мере, страх перед рукоблудием начал пропадать и тяга не такая сильная стала =) Ещё раз всем спасибо за советы.

----------

Bagira (21.11.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.11.2010), Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> И, вообще, замечено, что потеря семени - снижает способность к концентрации.


Спорно. Так как сильное желание также никак не способствует к концентрации. "Разрядка" - дает успокоение. Жаль, что только на некоторое время.

Воздержание от семяизвержения не имеет никакой пользы, за исключением практики Тантры, где требуется удерживать-контролировать  восходящую прану в центральном канале, ну и возможно наверное в других техниках - таких как  цигун, где опять же нужно грамотное руководство по этим техникам.
К тому же искусственное   сдерживание эакуляции может создать ряд урологических проблем со здровьем.
Кстати не только у мужчин. Встречалась статья по исследовательской медицине, где рассказывалось, что в Европе в католических женских  монастырях у монахинь часто возникают проблемы с гинекологией, и что это часто связано  с отсутствием у женщины половой жизни. 

Жаль, что живые существа только на короткие промежутки времени остаются удовлетворенными, это касается не только секса, но и других естественных потребностей. Ибо _Post coitum omne animal triste est_  - "После соития всякое животное грустит".

Иван, 
 рекомендую вам найти и почитать книжку Керолайн Брейзиер "Буддисткая психология":
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2669735/
Один мой знакомый, весьма далекий от буддизма человек, прочитав эту книгу, смог завязать со своей сильной пагубной привычкой - алкоголизмом. Благодаря доступно изложенному материалу  этой книги он смог проанализировать и  отследить в себе возникновение тяги к алкоголю. Возможно это поможет и вам в вашей проблеме - избавиться от привычки онанизма.
И найдите себе хорошую подругу ).

----------

Bagira (21.11.2010), Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Lara

> На самом деле у меня был неудачный опыт с девушкой. Попалась гулящая.


Ничего особенного, Вы гуляли и продолжаете гулять в мечтах, реализуя их через рукоблудие, а девушка, с которой у Вас были отношения, видимо, предпочитала реализовывать свои пожелания через объекты вполне осязаемые.

Думаю, Вам стоит решить свою проблему до того, как Вы познакомитесь с кем-нибудь ещё.

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Думаю, Вам стоит решить свою проблему до того, как Вы познакомитесь с кем-нибудь ещё.


думаю не стоит вообще об этом так заморачиваться. и уж тем более не стоит ограничивать себя в отношениях до тех пора пока не достигнется "решение всех проблем" АКА "просветление"... потому что тогда и отношения не нужны уже  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara

> думаю не стоит вообще об этом так заморачиваться. и уж тем более не стоит ограничивать себя в отношениях до тех пора пока не достигнется "решение всех проблем" АКА "просветление"... потому что тогда и отношения не нужны уже


Заметьте, я не призывала топикстартера к решению всех проблем, но лишь высказала своё мнение по отношению к актуальной. Я вообще не вижу проблемы в рукоблудии - наоборот, мне кажется, что лучше уж рукоблудие, чем сломанный характер и жизнь коту под хвост. А вот уж ежели автор решил, что ему необходимы человеческие отношения, тогда пусть будет добр решить эту проблему, иначе будет так, как  предупреждал минздрав.

----------


## Zom

> Всегда было время для отдыха и именно в такие моменты приходили навязчивые помыслы… (может правда стоит сходить к врачу).


5 способов работы с навязчивыми мыслями от самого Будды:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Bagira (21.11.2010), Ersh (21.11.2010), Joy (22.11.2010), Sergio (22.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> На самом деле у меня был неудачный опыт с девушкой. Попалась гулящая.


Вполне себе нормальное следствие собственной сексуальной распущенности. Главное теперь сделать правильные выводы и не наступать на те же грабли.



> (может правда стоит сходить к врачу)


Врачи в этом плане не лучшие советчики. Либо скажут, что все нормально и беспокоиться не о чем, либо пропишут бром  :Smilie: )) 
Так что давайте сами омрачение устраняйте.



> К тому же искусственное сдерживание эакуляции может создать ряд урологических проблем со здровьем.


А может и не создать, тут уж как повезет. Причин ведущих к простатиту много и воздержание не главная из них.

----------

Zom (21.11.2010), Леонид Ш (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Заметьте, я не призывала топикстартера к решению всех проблем, но лишь высказала своё мнение по отношению к актуальной.


в том, то и дело, что конкретно эта актуальная проблема уже системная и плотно встроилась в жизненную ситуацию, поэтому решать её можно до старости лет. а жить надо уже сейчас.

----------


## Максимов Иван

> Вполне себе нормальное следствие собственной сексуальной распущенности.


Честно говоря, никогда об этом не задумывался  :Smilie:  А ведь Вы точно подметили. Благодарю.

----------


## ullu

> Это я к тому, что не надо омрачения ума приписывать к "физиологии". Есть монахи - саманеры - которые с 6 лет в монашестве - и ничего - как-то ведь живут без этой "физиологии".


Если пить водку с 14ти лет, то это да, уже физиология все же. И здесь просто так не слезешь, не перегружая весь организм, нужно дополнительно очищать организм. А если органы уже ослаблены и разрушены алкоголем? 
Есть люди которые слезают усилием воли и их организм выдерживает, а есть которые сажают и без того ослабленное алкоголем сердце.
Будда отрицал радикальные меры все же, если можно сделать все нормально, то зачем нужен бессмысленный героизм?
Тем более в таких случаях, когда ничего плохого не происходит. Человек же не вредит никому, даже своему телу не вредит, собственно. Так в чем проблема?

----------


## Aion

Иван, попробуйте сделать свою жизнь менее однообразной...

----------

Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> С этим и не спорю. Я просто против советов, мол де, забейте на всех и на всё и маструбируйте и дальше как и раньше.


А почему против? Да, нужно расслабиться по поводу этой проблемы, прекратить делать из этого проблему хотя бы.
В конечном итоге все изначально самосовершенно и освобождение достигается не за счет того, что мы становимся монахами или кем-то ещё примерным или хорошим.
Поэтому мне кажется, что лучше понять, хотя бы и анализируя это, 4 благородные истины. и заниматься тем, что действительно принесет РЕАЛЬНУЮ пользу и в этой жизни и в следующих. 
А если все же волнует проблема маструбации, если это все же остается проблемой, то правильная буддийская практика со временем поможет это решить. Только нужно позволить своему уму ей заняться, а для этого его нужно освободить от кажущихся проблем, хотя бы на некоторое время, для того что бы дать уму возможность изучить учение и приобрести практический опыт медитации.

В конечном итоге вообще если ощущение блаженства столь сильное, и привязанность столь сильна, то это великолепное топливо для практики тантры радостных божеств.

Вообще начинать с борьбы с проблемами в лоб, без воззрения, без методов, без опыта формальной практики медитации, без объяснений как это применять, это вообще не буддийский подход. Буддийский подход это изучить учение, получить устойчивый опыт при помощи аутентичных методов медитации и затем применять это в поведении.

----------

Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ка

http://spiritual.ru/practice/shaktichalana.html

Кончайте дрочить!  :Smilie:

----------

Secundus (23.11.2010), Won Soeng (22.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010)

----------


## Максимов Иван

Решил взять «отгул» от Интернета на несколько дней  :Embarrassment:  По ссылкам посмотрел, попробую попрактиковать что-нибудь несложное. Дрочить действительно уже надоело  :Cry: 

Желаю всем всего самого доброго... Простите меня за то, что задел такую интимную тему. На самом деле очень стыдно.

----------

Иван Петров (21.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Простите меня за то, что задел такую интимную тему. На самом деле очень стыдно.


Бросьте, она такая же как и все. Стыдно быть сексуально распущенным и даже не замечать этого, делая вид, что все абсолютно нормально. Решать же проблему, пытаться найти противоядия - наоборот очень даже хорошо и похвально. Впервые за долгие годы вы решили всерьез побороть омрачение!

----------

Won Soeng (22.11.2010), Zom (21.11.2010), Иван Петров (21.11.2010), Максимов Иван (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Желаю всем всего самого доброго... Простите меня за то, что задел такую интимную тему. На самом деле очень стыдно.


Главное что б польза была в итоге. Успехов вам в изучении и в практике.

----------

Максимов Иван (23.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В конечном итоге все изначально самосовершенно и освобождение достигается не за счет того, что мы становимся монахами или кем-то ещё примерным или хорошим.


Простите, но эта точка зрения не имеет никаких вменяемых оснований, и кроме того, напрямую противоречит тому, что говорил сам Будда.




> Вообще начинать с борьбы с проблемами в лоб, без воззрения, без методов, без опыта формальной практики медитации, без объяснений как это применять, это вообще не буддийский подход. Буддийский подход это изучить учение, получить устойчивый опыт при помощи аутентичных методов медитации и затем применять это в поведении.


Так я именно это и предлагаю - реальное познание того, что жажда приносит страдание - это отличный фундамент для буддийской практики.

----------


## ullu

> Простите, но эта точка зрения не имеет никаких вменяемых оснований, и кроме того, напрямую противоречит тому, что говорил сам Будда.


Имеет, 4я печать Будды сообщает нам, что нирвана, состояние вне страданий, есть покой.
Она не сообщает нам что нирвана это монашество, или положительные качества личности.

----------


## ullu

> Так я именно это и предлагаю - реальное познание того, что жажда приносит страдание - это отличный фундамент для буддийской практики.


Но муки совести то здесь причем?

----------


## Secundus

> ...Если я вижу девушку, которая вызывает у меня сильное желание, я напоминаю себе, что её тело, которое кажется мне привлекательным, состоит из волос на голове и на теле, зубов, ногтей, кала, мочи, пота, соплей, слёз, слюны, выделений, кожи, мышц, крови, костей, жира, костного мозга, вен, сухожилий, лёгких, сердца, печени, селезёнки, почек, желудка, тонкого кишечника, толстого кишечника, прямой кишки, мочевого пузыря, сала, лимфы, гноя, слизи, желчи, мозга и мозговой оболочки.


красивая девушка красива ни для кого, она просто красива. 
Такова ее карма, ничего особенного.

поэтому будьте внимательны: способ избежать одной крайности путем погружения в другую может стать привязанностью, и, скажем так, будет оскорблять бытие, гармонию Природы;
к чему пачкать вселенную своими мыслями пусть даже только в своем уме ? она изначально чиста и безмятежна.

В общем, *в видимом - только видимое*. 
Спасибо, Shanty, за перевод Бахия-сутты !

----------


## Secundus

> …Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-нибудь с помощью медитации избавиться от блудной похоти? Может, есть буддийские тексты по борьбе с блудом? Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?
> Дайте совет, пожалуйста. 
> Одна надежда на вас осталась.


Буддийская медитация не для физических, психологических или психических расстройств. Буддийская медитация значит прекратить быть человеком, превзойти человеческое, это освобождение от всего, и в первую очередь от себя.
Поэтому если вы хотите применить буддизм для собственных личных целей, то лучше этого не делать. Не унижайте себя, свою природу Будды. 




> Мне 22 года. Буквально с детства (с 10 лет) пристрастился к рукоблудию (онанизму) и никак от этого избавиться не могу (борюсь с этим с 14 лет) ... Это какой-то наркотик.  Если блудняк начинает лезть в голову, то я просто начинаю сходить сума. Я не могу спать (т.к. там тоже снится блудняк) и нормально жить (я не могу смотреть нормально на противоположный пол)...


Это всего лишь следствие, форма. Скорее вас прельщает не собственно «физика», процесс, а исключительно сам оргазм. Т.е. оргазм заменяет вам (не случайно вы назвали это наркотиком) какую-то эмоцию или состояние души когда вы счастливы, блаженствуете.
Посмотрите на себя внимательнее, посмотрите на свои отношения с родными внимательнее. Возможно именно там у вас большой дефицит любви, счастья, и вы чувствуете одиночество, ненужность.
А то, что вы не можете «смотреть нормально на противоположный пол» скорее всего указывает на то, что ваш дефицит в отношениях именно с матерью: именно с ней вы испытываете недостаток любви и тепла начиная с детства. Поэтому просто примите свою мать такой, какая она есть и просто любите ее безусловно, просто так.

Кстати, в цигун считается за аксиомой, что число эякуляций конечно в жизни любого мужчины, поэтому ранняя и частая эякуляция ведет к ранней импотенции. Т.е., иными словами, такие правила как золотое сечение, всему – свое время, срединный путь равно действуют и в физиологии человека.

----------

Максимов Иван (23.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Буддийская медитация значит прекратить


страдания, какими бы они не были.




> Буддийская медитация не для физических, психологических или психических расстройств.


но если она помогает при этом — почему бы и не воспользоваться?




> Не унижайте свою природу Будды.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

> Я обычно размышляю о том, что сексуальное удовлетворение на самом деле недостижимо, потому что урукоблудься до мозолей, простите, всё равно снова захочется. Следовательно (если нет девушки), что бы я ни делал, мне всё равно придётся испытывать дискомфорт от сексуальной неудовлетворённости. Следовательно, лучше не зацикливаться на этом, а заняться чем-нибудь полезным. Тем более, что дискомфорт такого рода не сравним со страданиями от голода и болезней, которые выпадают на долю других живых существ.
> 
> Если же заняться нечем, и ни о чём другом думать просто не получается, я делаю 108 полных простираний.
> 
> Если я вижу девушку, которая вызывает у меня сильное желание, я напоминаю себе, что её тело, которое кажется мне привлекательным, состоит из волос на голове и на теле, зубов, ногтей, кала, мочи, пота, соплей, слёз, слюны, выделений, кожи, мышц, крови, костей, жира, костного мозга, вен, сухожилий, лёгких, сердца, печени, селезёнки, почек, желудка, тонкого кишечника, толстого кишечника, прямой кишки, мочевого пузыря, сала, лимфы, гноя, слизи, желчи, мозга и мозговой оболочки.


Прикольный фетиш. :EEK!:

----------

Иван Петров (23.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Имеет, 4я печать Будды сообщает нам, что нирвана, состояние вне страданий, есть покой. Она не сообщает нам что нирвана это монашество, или положительные качества личности.


Вообще, про ниббану говорится в третьей истине. А если посмотрите истину N4, то там говорится о Благородном Восьмеричном Пути. И в суттах превосходно объясняется, что кульминация этого пути - это по сути уже монашество и в совершенстве развитые качества личности. Как говорится - не поленитесь заглянуть в первоисточники...




> Но муки совести то здесь причем?


Муки совести - это позитивное качество, которое возникает тогда, когда вы совершаете косячные поступки. Если у вас совесть отсутствует, то не будет и мук совести. А значит вы будете совершать косячные поступки всё больше и больше и больше. Куда это ведёт, я думаю, вы знаете ,)

----------


## Won Soeng

> http://spiritual.ru/practice/shaktichalana.html
> 
> Кончайте дрочить!


Забавно, но интуитивно выполнял очень похожую практику, чтобы снять возникшее напряжение.

----------


## ullu

> Вообще, про ниббану говорится в третьей истине. А если посмотрите истину N4, то там говорится о Благородном Восьмеричном Пути. И в суттах превосходно объясняется, что кульминация этого пути - это по сути уже монашество и в совершенстве развитые качества личности. Как говорится - не поленитесь заглянуть в первоисточники...


Я говорю о 4х печятях, а не о 4х истинах. 

Монашество не может быть по сути, монашество это форма. Суть это знание.

Если бы освобождение достигалось монашеством, то все монахи давно были бы свободны. А это не так.
Развитие качеств личности это накопление заслуг. Накопление заслуг способствует освобождению, но плодом не является. Иначе в мире богов все были бы в нирване.
Если бы освобождение было какой-то формой поведения, то оно было бы непостоянным.
И вы куда-то подевали накопление мудрости ещё.



> Муки совести - это позитивное качество, которое возникает тогда, когда вы совершаете косячные поступки. Если у вас совесть отсутствует, то не будет и мук совести. А значит вы будете совершать косячные поступки всё больше и больше и больше. Куда это ведёт, я думаю, вы знаете ,)


Совесть и муки совести это разные вещи.
Совесть это когда вы переживаете что причиняете кому-то страдания и раскаиваетесь в этом.
А муки совести это когда вы по кругу гоняете идею о том какой вы плохой и это не совесть, а чувство собственной важности .
Странно говорить о совести, когда никому страдание не причиняется, это вообще совершенно ясно указывает на то, что то, что мучает - это не совесть, а чувство собственной важности активизировалось.
И их надо уметь различать.

----------


## ullu

И уж вы то должны знать, что смысл слова "проступок" или может кому-то проще называть это грехом, в отказе от причинения вреда живым существам.
А здесь кому вред причиняется? Почему это проступок? 
Для проступка всегда нужны субъект и объект. А у нас есть только субъект, а объекта нет.

Поэтому понятно что человек мучается, потому что вроде как по идее он совершает проступок, но объекта проступка найти не может.
И даже если он сто раз раскается в этом, ему некуда направить это раскаяние. Он никому не причинял вреда.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Мне 22 года. Буквально с детства (с 10 лет) пристрастился к рукоблудию (онанизму) и никак от этого избавиться не могу (борюсь с этим с 14 лет). Была девушка, ходил в православную церковь (несколько лет), но стало только хуже… У меня не получается продержаться больше двух дней от этой заразы... Это какой-то наркотик.  Если блудняк начинает лезть в голову, то я просто начинаю сходить сума. Я не могу спать (т.к. там тоже снится блудняк) и нормально жить (я не могу смотреть нормально на противоположный пол)... 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-нибудь с помощью медитации избавиться от блудной похоти? Может, есть буддийские тексты по борьбе с блудом? Что я мог такого сделать в прошлой жизни, что меня тянет постоянно в блуд?
> 
> Дайте совет, пожалуйста. 
> Одна надежда на вас осталась.


Бросьте есть мясо навсегда. 
Займитесь спортом, самое простое - бег трусцой, также йога - стойка на голове.

----------

Максимов Иван (23.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> http://spiritual.ru/practice/shaktichalana.html
> 
> Кончайте дрочить!


кстати, и в цигун есть также направление по генерации, поддержании и трансформации сексуальной энергии.

благодаря таким техникам цигун и йоги вы, Иван (топикстартер), можете перенести свою проблему на другой, качественно другой, полезный для себя уровень - совершенствовать себя в сексуальном плане.

----------

Максимов Иван (23.11.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> Опять вы попались на ту же самую удочку. 
> Согласно буддийской философии, дхармы, то есть всё чувственно воспринимаемое, не обладают врожденными свойствами. Никто иной как ум приписывает объектам соответствующие качества и признаки, в зависимости от кармически обусловленных предрасположенностей.


Небо синее, трава зеленая, девушка красивая, клавиатура черная – что здесь приписано умом ? Всё свободно выражает самого себя через себя.
Да, я слышал, что форма есть пустота,
Но также я слышал, что и пустота есть форма...




> ...Загляните в грим-уборную девушек, моделей-участниц конкурса красоты, где казалось бы концентрация красоты должна зашкаливать. Ан нет же! Вы нигде не отыщите такой же концентрации ненависти и зависти на единицу площади.   Это - пример.


Нет, это не пример: вы путаете физический облик девушек и взаимоотношения между ними. 




> ...Тилопа Наропе: "Тебя связывают не объекты, а твоя привязанность к ним".


Совершенно верно, красота девушки и привязанность к её красоте – разные вещи

----------


## Inbongo

> Небо синее, трава зеленая, девушка красивая, клавиатура черная – что здесь приписано умом ?


Все. Этого всего не существует)

----------


## Secundus

> Абсолютно всё! "Синее", "зеленая", "красивая", "черная" - этими свойствами мы наделяем объекты, но на самом деле это - лишь слова-обозначения. Сами по себе предметы не являются носителями этих качеств. Для дальтоника и собаки не существует ни синего, ни зеленого, ни жёлтого. 
> 
> Ещё примеры? Для вас лепёшка, которую оставила корова на траве - это навоз, для мухи - это еда. Всё зависит от того, кто смотрит. У стрекозы и пчелы совершенно другое восприятие "реальности". Восприятие любого человека, так же как и восприятие любого живого существа кармически обусловлено.
> ...
> "Красота" - это этикетка, бирка, ярлык, которые навешивает на объект ваш ум в силу привязанности и это не вещи, а ваши ментальные проекции.


Вы говорите правильные вещи, но говорите интеллектуально, не полностью.
Почему ? Потому что вы говорите, что форма есть пустота и ставите точку. 
Но это еще не точка, это еще не завершено. Это еще разделено. Это только половина. Этого недостаточно.
Поэтому повторюсь: да, форма есть пустота. Но и пустота есть форма. Это значит, что между ними нет разницы.
И как формы пустота воспринимается мною во всех красках и состояниях, на которые способно «моё и человеческое» восприятие.

До этого мы говорили о красивых девушках, поскольку им был посвящен пост Цхултрима Тращи, с которого начался наш диалог. Но на самом деле все люди красивы, все живые существа красивы, потому что так выражает себя пустота, и между ними нет разницы. 
Каждое мгновение всё выражает себя совершенно гармонично и окончательно.
Поэтому если я вижу синее небо, то небо именно синее, а не красное или бесцветное, если вижу черную клавиатуру, то именно черную, а не белую. Потому что именно так вещи открываются именно мне, ТАК, а не иначе. У меня нет другого неба, у меня нет другой клавиатуры, и я не стрекоза и не собака.
Да, такое восприятие обусловлено кармически, но я знаю это и не страдаю от этого, я свободен от своего восприятия, потому что на самом деле между синим небом и мной, или между красивой девушкой\собакой\стреокозой и мной нет никакой разницы. Это всё дхармы, но в то же время всё это – сама Дхарма. 
Слова «я и всё живое вместе совершаем этот Путь» – это не махаянская аллегория, не метафора – это прямое указание на единость, неразделенность нас, дхарм и Дхармы.

----------

Иван Петров (24.11.2010), Тао (10.06.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> Все. Этого всего не существует)


а этот форум существует ? )
для вас буддизм есть солипсизм ? )

----------


## Good

Ануар, Дима - вы оба правы.
"Банкэй всегда учил своих монахов о сознании будды. Однажды он сказал: 
— Это сознание изначально Нерожденно, оно безошибочно распознает красивое и уродливое, не порождая при этом ни одной мысли. Это подобно тому, когда кто-либо из вас, встретив кого-то, сразу же понимает, незнакомец это или его старый друг".

----------


## Zom

> — Это сознание изначально Нерожденно, оно безошибочно распознает красивое и уродливое


Из Маджхима Никаи 38:

"Неразумный человек, кого же я обучал такой Дхамме? Не учил ли я, разными путями, что сознание возникает зависимо. Без причины нет появления сознания. И всё же ты, неразумный человек, из-за своего своего ложного воззрения исказил мои слова и накопил много неблагих заслуг, и посему будешь страдать долгое время".

И тогда Благословенный обратился к монахам: "Монахи, как вы думаете, научился ли этот монах Сати, сын рыбака, чему-либо в этом Учении?"

"Нет, Учитель".

Когда так было сказано, монах Сати замолк, неспособный что-либо ответить, сел с поникшей головой и опустил свой взгляд. Тогда Благословенный, зная, что монах Сати замолк, неспособный что-либо ответить, сел с поникшей головой и опустил свой взгляд, обратился к нему: "Неразумный человек, тебя запомнят из-за твоего губительного воззрения; теперь я распрошу монахов по этому поводу".

----------


## Good

Zom, 
Это подобно тому, когда  встретив (услышав, увидев) кого-то, сразу же понимаешь, незнакомец это или мой старый друг...

----------


## Secundus

Зом, слово "сознание" имеет много смыслов, как во времени, так и в традициях, 
поэтому, уверен, Банкэй имел в виду не человеческое, индивидуальное сознание, а, скажем так, ригпа.

кстати, в дзэн тоже не любят человеческое, 
но в этом отрывке сутры почему-то "ваш будда" весьма жёстко разговаривает с неведающим: ни сострадания, ни любви. 
А ведь, имхо, для настоящего, живого Будды Гаутамы это было бы такой мелочью, если неразумный сын рыбака неправильно понял Учение, за сорок лет проповеди таких случаев было наверняка очень много

----------


## Zom

> Зом, слово "сознание" имеет много смыслов, как во времени, так и в традициях,


Сознание имеет только один смысл, который в Махаведалла сутте очень-очень просто объясняется. 

«Сознание, сознание». Так говорится. До какой степени, друг, говорится, что это «сознание»? 
«Оно познаёт, оно познаёт»: Поэтому, друг, говорится, что это «сознание». 

И попробуйте сказать, что сознание - это что-то такое, что не познаёт )). 
И именно об этом самом сознании, которое "познаёт", Будда применяет термины аничча-анатта-дуккха. Оно составное, обусловленное, непостоянное, подверженное прекращению, существующее в силу причин и условий - и нет такого, которое было бы иным. Без причины нет появления сознания. Таковы слова Будды.

----------

Raudex (24.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Стоп, стоп, Zom! То сознание, о котором говорит Махаведалла-сутта, это виджняна-манас, одна из скандх и действительно обусловленно, непостоянно, подверженно прекращению, существует в силу причин и условий.


Будда не говорил о сознании "вне скандх" -)

"То, что познаёт" существует только в составе пяти совокупностей (т.е. в существе).


Насчёт мано-винньяны - да, есть такие люди, которые пытаются объяснять, что мол де только оно такое составное. НО Будда говорит не только о нём:

"Сознание уничтожается. Объекты ума уничтожаются. Сознание ума (мано-винньяна - рождена контактом ума и объекта ума) уничтожается. Контакт сознания уничтожается. И всё что возникает в зависимости от контакта сознания - переживаемое как приятное, болезненное или нейтральное - всё это тоже уничтожается"

Лока Сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....082.than.html

----------


## Zom

> Zom, не забывайте дописывать в конце мелким шрифтом - "согласно учению Старцев".


А не буду так подписывать, потому что "учение старцев" признаётся всеми школами в полном объёме, не так ли? -)  Но даже если не так - есть ещё китайский канон, где есть сутры Агам - и они совпадают на 95% (ну может не на столько ровно, но практически полностью) с палийскими. Уверен, в китайском каноне есть точный аналог и Махаведаллы и других сутт, где говорится об уничтожении сознания. Как и в практически полностью сохранившемся каноне Сарвастивады на санскрите. Так что... тут мы говорим отнюдь не только о Тхераваде - а обо всём раннем буддизме.

----------


## Good

В школе дзэн не говорят об изначальном сознании, а наоборот, говорят о том, что между сознанием Будд и патриархов и вашим сознанием нет различия толщиной даже в волос. То есть, сознание Будд и патриархов и индивидуальное сознание - это не два.

----------


## Secundus

Good, для дзэнцев это понятно, но в других традициях не всегда,
поэтому мне больше нравится тибетская "классификация" ума\сознания: ригпа (бодхичитта, сознание\ум Будды) и сэм (кажется так именуют человеческий повседневный ум)

----------

Good (24.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

Третий Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже 
О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты 
Комментарий Джамгена Конгтрула

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Не только о мано-винньяне, но и о мано тоже. На основе которого возникает мано-винньяна. Вы посмотрите, я там в 118 посте фрагмент из Лока сутты кинул, где это ясно поясняется. Кроме того, есть сутты, где Будда говорит прямым текстом, что не существует никакого вида сознания, которое не было бы непостоянным, страдательным и подверженным разрушению. Если надо, могу и эту сутту найти. Это - в древнейших буддийских текстах. А что написано позже - с этим я уже и не спорю. Я знаю что в тибетском буддизме много того, чего нет в ранних текстах ,) Однако, как видится, прямые противоречия всё-таки есть. Вот это и я хотел показать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стоп, стоп, Zom! То сознание, о котором говорит Махаведалла-сутта, это мано-виджняна, одна из скандх, и действительно обусловленно, непостоянно, подвержено прекращению, существует в силу причин и условий.
> 
> А то "сознание", о котором говорит, мистер Good, - это просветленный ум, бодхи читта. Я не знаю подходящего термина в Тхераваде.


Чем не устраивает термин Татхагата? Вполне употребимый в Тхераваде именно в необходимом смысле (нерожденный, так приходящий/уходящий и т.п.)

Если же говорить о теории дхарм, то в этом вопросе ум в дхьянах описан, а вот поток сознания архата мне не встречался. Понятно, что он уже имеет актуальное прекращение (т.е. последовательность моментов сознания, окончательно угасающую без продолжения), но пока есть тело, есть и моменты сознания. В общем целиком конструкция дхарм архата или, к примеру сотапанны - не встречалась.

----------


## Zom

> Чем не устраивает термин Татхагата? Вполне употребимый в Тхераваде именно в необходимом смысле (нерожденный, так приходящий/уходящий и т.п.)


Это не так. Будда нигде не приравнивает Татхагату к Ниббане, и уж тем паче к какому-то вечному трансцендентному сознанию. Однако, можно сделать вывод, что Татхагата в абсолютном смысле рассматривается как видимость процесса взаимозависимого возникновения, т.е. патичча-самуппады. Таковость - то есть то, как реально существуют тело-ум - таковостно, взаимозависимо, пустотно от вечного бытия и самобытия т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, я прочитал Ваш аргумент, но не понял, при чем здесь приравнивание Татхагаты и Ниббаны? В том-то и дело, что Татхагата и есть тот самый ясный ум, таковость, видение-явлений-как-есть. Вы же буквально сейчас повторили аргументы Нагарджуны против "истино-сущности" каких-бы то ни было элементов. Что касается вечного трансцендентного сознания - так ведь что только им ни называют. И в позитивном смысле, и в негативном. С каждым определением не наспоришься. Весь вопрос лишь в том, что элементы возникают и исчезают именно таким, а не другим образом. Какое мироустройство стоит за их возникновением и исчезновением - постичь нельзя. Это и значит - трансцендентность и вечность. Вопросы пустотности пустоты и поиск ответов на вопрос, почему она так устроена - не был одобрен Буддой как правильные, но люди тем не менее пытаются эти вопросы снова и снова поднимать, чтобы показать, прежде всего, тонкие заблуждения в разнообразных схоластических построения, что возможно, а что невозможно с точки зрения безупречной логики.

----------


## Zom

> В том-то и дело, что Татхагата и есть тот самый ясный ум, таковость, видение-явлений-как-есть.


Вечный изначальный нерождённый ясный ум? Нет такого в суттах. Посредством одного аргумента можно сказать, что Татхагата приравнивается патичча-самуппаде - т.е. взаимозависимому возникновению. А это не вечный изначальный ум.




> Что касается вечного трансцендентного сознания - так ведь что только им ни называют. И в позитивном смысле, и в негативном. С каждым определением не наспоришься.


Ээээ нет. Сознание очень чётко определяется - как я выше написал - простой фразой "то, что познаёт". Есть у него такая уникальная функция, называется осознавание. Если её нет, то нельзя говорить о том, что это сознание - каким бы оно ни было. Так что нужно называть вещи своими именами.




> Весь вопрос лишь в том, что элементы возникают и исчезают именно таким, а не другим образом. Какое мироустройство стоит за их возникновением и исчезновением - постичь нельзя. Это и значит - трансцендентность и вечность.


Как раз нет. Возникновение и исчезновение - это сансара. Это мир. Это не трансцендентность. А вот что трансцендентно - так это ниббана, где нет ни рождения, ни возникновения, ни появления, ни существования и всего прочего сансарного.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, филология не столь точна, как кому-то хотелось бы. Что только не называют сознанием, каждый раз "четко определяя". Увы, кто хочет находить различия - находит различия. Кто хочет находить сходства - находит сходства.

Чтобы понять систему, нужно для начала принять ее целиком. После чего можно искать внутренние противоречия, неполноту или избыточность. 

Сопоставление между собой разных систем - это всего лишь грубая интерпретация, не дающая ни понимания, ни внятной опоры для аргументации этой интерпретации.

Еще раз, ясный ум, изначальное я, и т.п. это совершенно конкретные эпитеты.

патичча-самуппада охватывает прошлое, настоящее и будущее рождения.

Сантана охватывает весь континуум моментов сознания. Весь этот континуум и называется вечным, нерожденным, безначальным. Это обобщающий термин (для удобства обсуждения, а не указание на что-то истинно-сущее, поэтому об этом ясном уме и говорят, как о трансцендентном, непостижимом логикой, размышлениями, представлениями)

Само видение-явлений-как-есть и называется ясным умом. Каждый момент сознания.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Сопоставление между собой разных систем - это всего лишь грубая интерпретация, не дающая ни понимания, ни внятной опоры для аргументации этой интерпретации.


Так вот и надо тогда называть вещи своими именами. Чтобы вы не увиливали, как скользкая рыба (это из сутт), я вас чётко спрашиваю - может ли быть сознание, которое не осознаёт? Если по-вашему, такое сознание есть - то тогда следующий вопрос - зачем это называть сознанием?




> Сантана охватывает весь континуум моментов сознания. Весь этот континуум и называется вечным, нерожденным, безначальным.


Да не является он вечным, поскольку прекращается в ниббане. Ну не говорит нигде Будда, что всё (или что-то), что входит в этот континуум,  продолжается после смерти архата. И напротив, говорит о том, что всё это подвержено уничтожению.




> Да, пожалуй, наиболее близко по смыслу можно сказать, что это - сознание или ум Татхагаты. Но в логике Зома - это два взаимоисключающих понятия.


Не в логике Зома, а в древних буддийских текстах, аргументацию которых вы ну никак не хотите почему-то брать во внимание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вот и надо тогда называть вещи своими именами. Чтобы вы не увиливали, как скользкая рыба (это из сутт), я вас чётко спрашиваю - может ли быть сознание, которое не осознаёт? Если по-вашему, такое сознание есть - то тогда следующий вопрос - зачем это называть сознанием?


Переформулируйте Ваш вопрос без предположений. ЧТо именно Вы хотите спросить? Я не понимаю, что значит "сознание, которое не осознает".

И сохраняйте терпение и уважение к собеседникам. С чего Вы взяли, что не заблуждаетесь в представлениях о древних буддийских текстах?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да не является он вечным, поскольку прекращается в ниббане. Ну не говорит нигде Будда, что всё (или что-то), что входит в этот континуум, продолжается после смерти архата. И напротив, говорит о том, что всё это подвержено уничтожению.


Вы банально придираетесь к словам. Вам же четко дали коннотацию. Вечное, в смысле нерожденное. Что касается прекращается или непрекращается - извольте предъявить слова Будды об этом. О татхагате после париниббаны Будда сделал четыре отрицания, Вы же придерживаетесь одной из крайностей. 

В более поздних трактатах говорится, что непостижимо ни начало сантаны, ни ее конец. Ничего нельзя сказать об "наружном" устройстве сантаны. Как Вы при этом можете говорить о прекращении - непонятно. Прекращение предполагает реальность времени, внешнего по отношению к данному потоку моментов сознания, как и реальность самого данного потока. Откуда Вы возьмете такой элемент, как время, да еще и асантана? О какой реальности моментов потока сознания допустимо рассуждать?

Вы пытаетесь представить непредставимое, да еще и утверждаете, что это представлено в древних трактатах. Предъявите доказательства.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Я не понимаю, что значит "сознание, которое не осознает".


Вот и я не понимаю.




> С чего Вы взяли, что не заблуждаетесь в представлениях о древних буддийских текстах?


Если вы считаете, что я заблуждаюсь, тогда покажите мне в чём конкретно я заблуждаюсь. Мы ведь беседуем не о каких-то невнятных туманных вещах - а о вполне конкретных, чётко определённых в суттах. Например, если я говорю о том, что Будда говорит об уничтожении сознания (мано) и сознания ума (мано-винньяна) - и затем в доказательство привожу сутту с чётким утверждением этого, то если вы это отрицаете, приведите *примеры из сутт*, которые бы это отрицали. Это было бы аргументом к тому, что тут не всё так просто - а значит можно обсуждать тему и дальше. Но если вы не можете такого аргумента привести, а начинаете говорить фразы вроде "Увы, кто хочет находить различия - находит различия" - то я считаю это увиливанием от темы, и на сим спор вообщем-то заканчивается, поскольку нормальных контраргументов кто-то из спорящих попросту не может привести.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и я не понимаю


Тогда зачем спрашиваете? Кто Вам предложил рассматривать сознание, которое не осознает?




> Например, если я говорю о том, что Будда говорит об уничтожении сознания (мано) и сознания ума (мано-винньяна)


Важно не то, что говорит Будда, а то, что Вы в этом слышите и как понимаете сказанное. 
Приведите еще раз слова из сутты, я не могу найти, где Вы их приводите, тогда мы сможем определить, к месту ли Вы приводите эти слова, правильно ли Вы их понимаете, и что Вы, собственно, этим оспариваете. 

Потому что Ваши возражения тотальны, но исключительно в непредсказуемых для оппонентах интерпретациях. Вот и вопросы Вы задаете, которые сами не понимаете ни по смыслу, ни по содержанию. Хотя бы процитируйте те слова, которые заставили Вас задать свой вопрос, чтобы можно было попытаться понять, что же такого несознающего в сознании Вы увидели.

Вы говорите о сознании, как будто это что-то однозначное. Вы просто сваливаете в одну кучу дхармадхату, мано, читту, четаны, чайту, винняну, хотя все они составляют сознание. С какой стати Вы решили, что сознание - асанкхара?

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> В школе дзэн не говорят об изначальном сознании, а наоборот, говорят о том, что между сознанием Будд и патриархов и вашим сознанием нет различия толщиной даже в волос. То есть, сознание Будд и патриархов и индивидуальное сознание - это не два.


По сути может и нет, но это скорее упая. Мы все обладаем способностями Будд, например всеведением? Нет конечно. Потому что состояние сознания у нас и у Будд различно.

----------


## Иргит

> По сути может и нет, но это скорее упая. Мы все обладаем способностями Будд, например всеведением? Нет конечно. Потому что состояние сознания у нас и у Будд различно.


Не стал бы разделять думаю что сознание в начале у всех одинаково, вопрос в том насколько оно проростает. У кого-то маленький росток у кого-то дерево, все дело как его поливать. А семена то одни и теже.  Но это так к слову  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> С какой стати Вы решили, что сознание - асанкхара?


Я как раз и не решил. А решил так тот, кто заявляет, будто бы сознание - это нечто вне пяти совокупностей, так что ваши упрёки не ко мне, а к моему оппоненту. И поскольку все санкхары - аничча, анатта, дуккха - нет никакого вечного сознания - чтобы бы вы под этим не подразумевали.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, несерьезно как-то. "Я Бродского не читал, но как и все товарищи - осуждаю!"
"Что бы ни подразумевали" - это просто нетерпеливая отмашка, самоуверенность.

Все санкхары аничча, анатта, дукха, но при этом - сами санкхары имеют начало, происхождение, рождения, когда их еще не было? Почему санкхары снова и снова рождаются?

Кстати, Ваш оппонент не сказал, что это что-то вне пяти совокупностей. Речь идет о снова и снова возникающих и распадающихся пяти совокупностях, как цепи из моментов сознания. Является ли эта цепь безначальной? Можете ли Вы сказать, что есть момент, когда этой цепи еще не было? Вечность утверждается в этом смысле. Так же вечность утверждается и в смысле бесконечности, поскольку освобождение является потенциальной конструкцией дхарм, которая может родиться, но которая актуально не присутствует в нескончаемой цепи перерождений.

Поэтому такая цепь и называется - вечной. Но является ли эта цепь реальностью? Реальны ли моменты сознания, входящие в нее? Нет. Поэтому это и называется трансцендентной вечной сущностью.

----------


## Zom

> Все санкхары аничча, анатта, дукха, но при этом - сами санкхары имеют начало, происхождение, рождения, когда их еще не было? Почему санкхары снова и снова рождаются?


А вы не знаете разве? Невежество - причина рождения всех санкхар. Невежество безначально - НО оно всё-таки конечно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы не знаете разве? Невежество - причина рождения всех санкхар. Невежество безначально - НО оно всё-таки конечно.


Конечно. Только эта конечность необусловлена, не имеет опоры. Зачем Вы цепляетесь за эту "конечность"? Если каждая цепь моментов сознания уже конечна - зачем тогда какая-то практика? Расслабьтесь, наслаждайтесь Вас ждет париниббана  :Smilie: 

И еще, если невежество причина (не необходимое условие, а именно причина), то каким образом порождается такое разнообразие санкхар из одного некого неведения? Как же это неведение "устроено"?

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю, что топикстартеру уже все ясно, и дальше эту тему не стоит онанировать.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.11.2010), Иван Петров (26.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (27.11.2010)

----------

